# The cuckoo marans girls are growing up



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

15 days old today, getting feathers now, my babies are growing up!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Soo cute!


----------



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

